
Antenna Design app beta testers needed - HFSSengineer
https://www.cenos-platform.com/antenna-desing-beta-signup
======
HFSSengineer
Hi, everyone! CENOS is a 500 Startups Batch 26 company, building a new Antenna
Design app. We're looking for beta testers. Click on the link to sign up! Also
please share this with any antenna designer or engineer you personally know.
Thanks to your input we will be able to build the most affordable & easy-to-
use simulation software.

